# joker



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

a drawing i did last night of the joker.


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

thank you! i will post more up soon


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

A very jovial take on our otherwise menacing, maniacal master of mayhem, rapperthatdraws!


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

thank you!!


----------

